# Kubota m100x pto brake



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

When the tractor is running the pto is turning, no matter if the pto is on or off. I know that if I hook it to something I can stop it from turning with the pto turned off. I’m guessing it is the pto brake but does anyone else have an idea?

Also does anyone know if I can get a free service manual download for it?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

I suspect that there are free downloads for the operators manual, but I doubt you'll find a free service / repair manual.


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello FuturisticMC, welcome to the forum.

It's the PTO brake....


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

It appears from the parts lists the brake is simply a single friction disc spring applied whenever there is no hydraulic pressure present in the PTO clutch. With the engine off you should be able to turn the PTO output shaft by hand a short distance either way and it should then come to a stop. Does that happen? Does the PTO operate as it should under load?


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

HarveyW said:


> Hello FuturisticMC, welcome to the forum.
> 
> It's the PTO brake....


Not a fan of this tractor anyway, needs to be a button to press to disengage the brake when turning off the pto with high inertia implements like the new Holland’s. We run a batwing bush hog with it and I guarantee that’s what has done it


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

Fedup said:


> It appears from the parts lists the brake is simply a single friction disc spring applied whenever there is no hydraulic pressure present in the PTO clutch. With the engine off you should be able to turn the PTO output shaft by hand a short distance either way and it should then come to a stop. Does that happen? Does the PTO operate as it should under load?


I just now seen your message, yes it does operate fine under load, and I will answer your other question hopefully tomorrow


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

That is a common issue with many electrically activated pto's, even idling the tractor down as low as they will go many implements will push the pto hard.
You could consider the free wheeling pto clutch kits.
You can get them for up to 150 HP;
https://www.bare-co.com/files-pto2002-pto61a


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

LouNY said:


> That is a common issue with many electrically activated pto's, even idling the tractor down as low as they will go many implements will push the pto hard.
> You could consider the free wheeling pto clutch kits.
> You can get them for up to 150 HP;
> https://www.bare-co.com/files-pto2002-pto61a


That’s cool I didn’t know you could get those, what the difference between what you sent and this? https://www.bare-co.com/files-pto2002-pto66


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I don't see a HP rating for that one but it looks like the 40 HP unit with the slipclutch,
they have several combination over run and slip clutch units for 60, 80, 100 and 150 hp.

Of course none of these help your problem now but they could prevent it from happening again.


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

LouNY said:


> I don't see a HP rating for that one but it looks like the 40 HP unit with the slipclutch,
> they have several combination over run and slip clutch units for 60, 80, 100 and 150 hp.
> 
> Of course none of these help your problem now but they could prevent it from happening again.


Well the mower already has 3 slip clutches for each gearbox so I don’t really need another, but I will contact them and see what the hp rating is for just the overrun clutch


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

The over running slip clutch units are designed to replace the one on the main input shaft not mount to the tractors pto.
Too much weight to be hanging of the stub shaft.
Did you ever find out how much work or the cost to have a new pto brake installed?
I'm thinking a guy I know had his done 4-5 years ago for about $1300 after his brush hog took it out.


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

LouNY said:


> The over running slip clutch units are designed to replace the one on the main input shaft not mount to the tractors pto.
> Too much weight to be hanging of the stub shaft.
> Did you ever find out how much work or the cost to have a new pto brake installed?
> I'm thinking a guy I know had his done 4-5 years ago for about $1300 after his brush hog took it out.


I haven’t figured the cost yet but weasler engineering also makes some overrunning clutches I’ve been looking at


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

Fedup said:


> It appears from the parts lists the brake is simply a single friction disc spring applied whenever there is no hydraulic pressure present in the PTO clutch. With the engine off you should be able to turn the PTO output shaft by hand a short distance either way and it should then come to a stop. Does that happen? Does the PTO operate as it should under load?


Finally able to answer this, im away at college and rely on people back home to do stuff for me. The PTO can be turned by hand multiple turns without it stopping.


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

LouNY said:


> The over running slip clutch units are designed to replace the one on the main input shaft not mount to the tractors pto.
> Too much weight to be hanging of the stub shaft.
> Did you ever find out how much work or the cost to have a new pto brake installed?
> I'm thinking a guy I know had his done 4-5 years ago for about $1300 after his brush hog took it out.


It would be about $208 if we just put a new brake disk in and resealed the clutch pack. Not sure of any other things we might need without tearing into it.


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

My guess is that whatever the brake disc is designed to contact with when the clutch is "off" has broken or sheared. Possibly at some point when the PTO was turned off, the clutch released, the brake applied, and the momentum of the batwing now driving rather than being driven simply overpowered the weakest link in the chain. Probably not a major problem to the overall operation of the tractor other than the fact that the engine will need to be turned off to connect and disconnect anything to the PTO shaft. Most likely no more internal damage will occur even if the problem isn't corrected right away. If the clutch will operate the batwing with no problem, it's more than likely okay other than the brake.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Kubota's are well known for weak pto brakes. I always run an over running clutch on both my M's when I'm using any implement that will freewheel when the throttle is chopped.. The one you pictured is a 40 horse maximum unit. You need a much larger one.

Problem is it's internal, ahead of the rear axle assembly. If you remove the rear pto shaft casting, you can see it but you cannot access it without splitting the unit

Very careful with both of mine. I was cognizant of the clutch/brake issue when I purchased them so I always use a free running clutch on the output stub or idle the engine down with the pto engaged until the pto slows enough to disengage without excessive spinning. Disengaging the pto at speed will destroy the brake quickly.


----------



## FuturisticMC (Feb 27, 2019)

SidecarFlip said:


> Kubota's are well known for weak pto brakes. I always run an over running clutch on both my M's when I'm using any implement that will freewheel when the throttle is chopped.. The one you pictured is a 40 horse maximum unit. You need a much larger one.
> 
> Problem is it's internal, ahead of the rear axle assembly. If you remove the rear pto shaft casting, you can see it but you cannot access it without splitting the unit
> 
> Very careful with both of mine. I was cognizant of the clutch/brake issue when I purchased them so I always use a free running clutch on the output stub or idle the engine down with the pto engaged until the pto slows enough to disengage without excessive spinning. Disengaging the pto at speed will destroy the brake quickly.


I would like to install the over running clutch where to first one is on the bushhog but I need to find one that works first


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

I own 2 M9000's and both are putting out 93 pto horses. I did some searching around and found a 6 spline female to 6 spline female over running clutch rated for 130 pto horsepower. Most of them are only rated for 50 pto. I cannot remember where I bought it (been a while) but I think it was on E-Bay. The one I have is substantially larger than the one in the picture. Mine goes on the pto stub and the batwing chopper's driveshaft couples to it. Like I said, you can see the pto brake if you remove the rear pto cover but you cannot access it because it's in front of the rear axle gears. Only way to get to it is split the tractor The brake is part of the hydraulic pto clutch pack. I use it all the time when I have an implement attached where the inertia will keep the implement spinning when I disengage the pto, like a chopper.

One thing you never want to do is kick off the pto and let the implement freewheel the drive shaft without the pto engaged. That kills the brake right away. I use mine as added insurance. Candidly, I don't think any pto brake can survive long when the drive shaft is freewheeling and the pto clutch is not energized.

PTO brakes in general aren't designed to stop a freewheeling pto shaft, merely to keep them from turning when the pto isn't engaged. Any hydraulically actuated pto clutch will have some amount of rotation from clutch drag when the pto isn't activated, it's the nature of the clutch assembly.


----------

